
Show HN : Open-Source Food Delivery and Hyperlocal Platform - sumeetk
https://github.com/NearbyShops/Nearby-Shops-API
======
jka
This looks like a great project @sumeetk! Thanks for sharing it.

If you were to ask for extra help, what aspects of the platform (marketing to
users, raising awareness of the platform to food vendors, additional
developers / code reviewers, product managers, ...) would you be looking for
at the moment?

~~~
sumeetk
Sure we do need help ... Most important help we need right now is to bring
Food, Grocery Stores on our platform.

We are also looking to collaberate with cooperatives of vendors who can create
a market. They will benefit from a zero commission and low cost app.

